# Jeff Loomis new sig is a........V!



## Triple-J (Oct 7, 2011)

Just been on facebook and there's a pic of him playing the prototype and as you can see it's quite a surprise for Schecter as it's more in line with something BCRich or Moser would make, Schecter are also asking for opinions on the possibility of a Loomis 6 string model too so it seems like they've got a lot planned for him in 2012.

Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 7, 2011)

oh shit. . . . .i want a schecter. . . . .time to blow my brains out


----------



## guy in latvia (Oct 7, 2011)

interesting. not a fan of the sharp edges, but its nice to see more people rocking Vs.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 7, 2011)

Awwwww  can't say that I'm too happy with it. Haha if it works for him though, then it doesn't matter. Ungodly guitar player.


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll pass.


----------



## Droman (Oct 7, 2011)

....thats just ugly!!


----------



## edsped (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn, what's with everybody using V's with those ugly little mini horn things now?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2011)

Still rocking the McFretboard I see.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 7, 2011)

*shits pants* Holy fuck!!!


----------



## Lankles (Oct 7, 2011)

I kind of hate it. The mcfretboard still looks terrible with satin black. Bring back VRS!


----------



## Phil-Centralia (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice, but they should loose the edges.

To be honest, that V doesnt suits him at all.

And second, that headstock needed to be black as well, its as if they got the body with BRJ and put the schecter neck on it.


----------



## Elijah (Oct 7, 2011)

Rico V with Schecter headstock is NOT looking good
booooo


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Still rocking the McFretboard I see.



That and massive neck dive imminent capitan!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like a cross between the Ibanez V-Blade and the Dean Michael Amott V, I like.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh goddamnit.


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Edika (Oct 7, 2011)

The headstock just doesn't much the body. Aside from that I agree that they should release it at least with the VRS.


----------



## slayercannibalsuffohead (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I think it looks like poo. I have a Loomis and love it. And now that I have this ..... http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/173441-nfgd-brj-vixen-7-string-goodness.html I have the best of both worlds.

But seriously, its a bit of an ugly thing. Surely Jeff wont go with this! 

Gary Holt had a wicked looking Vixen, then went to Schecter and his sig V is no where near in looks as BRJs. Schecter make great guitars, but going backwards in design strikes me as, well, backwards!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Still rocking the McFretboard I see.




The Schecter McTyrant. I'm all up for Vs, but I'm not sure if' "I'm lovin' it..."


----------



## Desi (Oct 7, 2011)

As the saying goes, if it ain't broke...tinker around with it until OH SHIT! 


Truthfully, the XtrEEm3 V shape does not suit his image at all. He's rocked Vs before, and looked great doing so, but this shape in particular, along with the color scheme is not jiving at all.

But then again, Jeff may change his mind about the design later on...but until then...


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 7, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> That and massive neck dive imminent capitan!



Major! Should I activate the Baseball bat neck for maximum Troll factor?


----------



## WillDfx (Oct 7, 2011)

Da fut?


----------



## five_magics (Oct 7, 2011)

It looks completely off. The body is way too narrow compared to the neck, and the headstock doesn't match the Phil Demel type body.
I really liked the standard Schecter V's too bad it wasn't derived from that..


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 7, 2011)

No, thanks - I like straight and elegant V's, not to mention the proportions do suggest insane neck dive indeed, but hopefully they address that beforehand.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 7, 2011)

It looks nice and I want it bad, but it'd look better in gunmetal grey with black bevels ala the Peavey Townshed sig.


----------



## theicon2125 (Oct 7, 2011)

DO WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wayward (Oct 7, 2011)

Gah, oh my god. I'll pass. Looks like somebody carved up his old sig model and glued the wood into a V shape....No thank you.


----------



## Kstring (Oct 7, 2011)

i like it its another 7 on the market thats not the standard shitstrat shape so yeah im happy and would buy one


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 7, 2011)

*sees all the people complaining*

Saw this coming.


----------



## Alimination (Oct 7, 2011)

Kstring said:


> i like it its another 7 on the market thats not the standard shitstrat shape so yeah im happy and would buy one



You do make a good point sir.


ah fuck, as long as loomis is happy and produces another great solo album, I could give a rats ass.

I don't really buy peoples sig guitars anyways.


----------



## zack6 (Oct 8, 2011)

looks ugly for me, the wing looks terrible just like corey b king v :thumbsdown


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 8, 2011)

headstocks was yes (yes, i made a periphery joke. my very first one hahaha)

but in all seriousness, it would look WAY better with this headstock


----------



## Thep (Oct 8, 2011)

I sort of expected something classier from Loomis. It seems a bit out of character considering he's always used superstrats.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't like the look of it personally, Jeff will prove us all wrong about the tone though


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 8, 2011)

am i the only one who fucking loves it? ill even accept the headstock!


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 8, 2011)

I actually really dig it but i do think that if the headstock was finished the same way as the body it would look really nice.
Not something I'd play but it's nice to see them stray from the beaten path


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 8, 2011)

Thep said:


> I sort of expected something classier from Loomis. It seems a bit out of character considering he's always used superstrats.



Surely I'm not the only one who remembers Jeff rocking Vs.






I have a really old magazine where Jeff shows off his new Gibson Flying V, I'll see if I can get some scans of it.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 8, 2011)

Should have went with a 7 string Avenger style, that things looks like it belongs in a Bc Rich catalog.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 8, 2011)

drawnacrol said:


> Surely I'm not the only one who remembers Jeff rocking Vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see how much larger the body is on the gibson proportionally? that's what i like on a v. i like that color, too and the headstock.

i like the one jeff is playing. i would like it better if it had a larger body without the leg barbs. and maybe a more pointed headstock.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 8, 2011)

To be fair to Schecter this is only a prototype and there's plenty of time between NAMM (or summer NAMM) for them to make changes to the finish and the neck/headstock. 
Like a lot of people here I'm not keen on the headstock either and tbh I've no idea why Schecter don't use the one on this for their V's Schecter Vault - AVIATION COLLECTION PT "Bomber Girl" (2004-2005)AVIATION COLLECTION PT "Bomber Girl" (2004-2005) - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## Double A (Oct 8, 2011)

All I can say is ewwww.


----------



## degge (Oct 8, 2011)

I personally hate V's.. damnit


----------



## xxxyyy (Oct 8, 2011)

Very very nice guitar, but please change the headstock... even though I could accept it. Finally something good after the Jackson archtop and Broderick's nightmare... And... thank God those edges are sharp, I HATE loose ones on Vs.


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 8, 2011)

That kind of just doesn't look good at all. The body seems to small and the cutouts are lame.


----------



## Syriel (Oct 8, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about it. I'd love to try it out, that's for sure.

Well, at the very least, its one more V for the ERG market.


----------



## GSingleton (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah....not really digging it...the body looks really small too.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 8, 2011)

Prototype - I'm not lighting the pyres until it's 100% confirmed _as is._

The concept works for me, needs a few things tidying up. A 6 with a Hipshot would go on the "must buy" list, a 7 with that styling and an OFR......not so much.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aww I think a telecaster would of been better.  Or singlecut as you people classify a tele rocking humbuckers. I think a loomise PT would of been amazing. This V is eh


----------



## That_One_Person (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks goofy and not very Schecter-like imo. I think a round symmetrical V (gibson-style) would have been better.


----------



## clark81 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice one.... I ve seen this body somewhere before.....


----------



## cardinal (Oct 8, 2011)

Bernie Jr. must be proud that the Vixen has "inspired" so many other manufacturers.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 8, 2011)

Totally called that one!


----------



## Spence (Oct 8, 2011)

the proportions are all wrong, and the black satin really doesnt go with the mcdonalds yellow, will need to play one when it comes out before i can make a proper judgement


----------



## metalman_ltd (Oct 8, 2011)

I dont think it looks good at all. That may just be because I hate v's though.


----------



## Valennic (Oct 8, 2011)

Key word here is PROTOTYPE guys. It's not the final design. There may be things he hates about it, so we'll see when the final unveiling comes.


----------



## BabUShka (Oct 8, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> it's quite a surprise for Schecter as it's more in line with something BCRich or Moser would make,
> 
> 
> Schecter are also asking for opinions on the possibility of a Loomis 6 string model too so it seems like they've got a lot planned for him in 2012.
> ...



Well, im not surprised.. They've made the Synister gates signatur and Hellraiser V-shaped ++ other "special lookin" guitars. 
I'd love to try the loomis 6 though.. Very happy with my Blackjack ATX, there will be more Schecters to my collection as soon as i get the money


----------



## TimSE (Oct 8, 2011)

I was expecting to be very disapoint. but I approve! not going to get one but still i dig it


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 8, 2011)

It might be a prototype but somebody was thinking that "it's good enough to build and give Loomis to try it", so If we don't complain, and especially Mr. Loomis himself, they will produce it as it is.

So, please get rid of the horns or make them nicer, put a nicer headstock on it and match it to the body.

And yess, do a Hipshot 6 string version.

Cheers.


----------



## animalwithin (Oct 8, 2011)

Give me the origional Loomis any day!!!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 8, 2011)

I think the V suits him well...He's an over-the-top shredder and he now has an over-the-top guitar. 

I've never liked any of his music but I looove his old sig, because it was so tasteful and barebones.


----------



## PostOrganic (Oct 8, 2011)

Headstock looks awful with that body shape.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2011)

That's fucking kickass. They'll ruin it with chrome nickel hardware though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> It might be a prototype but somebody was thinking that "it's good enough to build and give Loomis to try it", so If we don't complain, and especially Mr. Loomis himself, they will produce it as it is.
> 
> So, please get rid of the horns or make them nicer, put a nicer headstock on it and match it to the body.
> 
> ...



It's whatever Loomis wants. It's his guitar after all


----------



## cyril v (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a fan and I quite like V's.


----------



## I Voyager (Oct 8, 2011)

Ehh, not really digging it. The headstock does not work with that body.

But I fucking called it that it was going to a V!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 9, 2011)

It looks a little odd to me


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Oct 9, 2011)

Besides the body being a little too undersized for my tastes, I kinda like it.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't say I am a fan of Vs. I just prefer a normal looking guitar as opposed to one that looks like a weapon


----------



## powergroover (Oct 9, 2011)

i wouldn't expect this


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 9, 2011)

I actually like the McMaple look. It's different, I don't like schecter necks or those inlays though.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 9, 2011)

I like it, a lot. Still, I am not a fan of EMGs and would like a standard route


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 9, 2011)

Well it IS a signature model so what Jeff wants is hopefully what he gets. 

I love V's and don't like that prototype much. Agree it looks totally like a Vixen [nothing wrong with that.] I would hope to see a more original, but absolutely not traditional looking V shape from Schecter/Jeff for the new model. Agree the headstock does not work on that very well cosmetically.

Wish list based on owning first year Loomis FR, still have it. Love it.
Attempt a different V shape. Pointy, curves, wicked but not cartoonish. 
Ebony 12th & 24th inlay board with huge frets.
27" scale 
5pc Wenge/Maple neck [Schecter uses Wenge on some bass models]
Swamp or Hard Ash body [Schecter uses both]
Burl Maple Top [Used on some Schecter bass models]
Keep the thin satin finish of the current Loomis sig, no thick gloss on the guitar anywhere!
OFR. 
For non-vibrato model, a bridge with fine tuners like the Gotoh.
Sure, do a six string model too.


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Oct 9, 2011)

Not my cup of tea (way too much BC Rich influence for me, as mentioned before), but if Schecter prices it right, they could make a killing with this I'm sure.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 9, 2011)

Do fucking want!


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Oct 9, 2011)

I really cant wait for winter NAMM.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 9, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> am i the only one who fucking loves it? ill even accept the headstock!


You're not alone, I dig this MASSIVELY. 
I don't even have a problem with the headstock.


----------



## Ironbird (Oct 10, 2011)

Why does everyone say it's 'too BC Rich'? 

It's loosely based off of a BERNIE RICO JR VIXEN. Just like the Dean Tyrant and the new Jackson Corey Beaulieu King V (I just found out that Corey's middle name is King!)

Pay attention, fellas.


----------



## cronux (Oct 10, 2011)

there's only one thing that bugs me...

NO.
EBONY.
FRETBOARD.

now i know that this fretboard is "all loomis" etc. but IMO ebony would be much better...

still stirred my GAS a bit


----------



## Exploder (Oct 10, 2011)

The V = No

The Twin Jet in the background = YES.


----------



## The Norsemen (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it's great other people are complaining about HIS new signature guitar not being what THEY wanted.

I'm a fan of V's, But I'm not digging this one.
Good thing it wasn't made for me.


----------



## traditional (Oct 10, 2011)

Is anyone able to post a picture of it in this thread? Can't get on the facebook link.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 10, 2011)

The Norsemen said:


> I think it's great other people are complaining about HIS new signature guitar not being what THEY wanted.
> 
> I'm a fan of V's, But I'm not digging this one.
> Good thing it wasn't made for me.



This. His sig, not ours. Don't like it fuck off . It ain't your guitar so why bitch about it? haha


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 11, 2011)

You have a point, however, if they're are going to try and put out a signature model for resale and 90% of the population thinks its incredibly STUPID looking, then who's really at fault here? Also, maybe the situation was they handed that guitar Jeff and where like "ya like this one??" and he was like:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> It ain't your guitar so why bitch about it?



I guess its because people were expecting something different? 
I gotta be honest, I never saw this coming. Mainly because I think the most "radical" shape I've seen him use was a Gibson V. 




Ironbird said:


> Why does everyone say it's 'too BC Rich'?



B.C. Rich is known for extreme shapes. This guitar shape is... pretty extreme.


----------



## BabUShka (Oct 20, 2011)

I was expection something like the Apocalypse V-1. Its pretty awesome imo, a piece of art.

- Schecter Apocalypse V1


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 20, 2011)

Honestly, stating that I don't like it (assuming this ends up as a commercially available model) isn't dissing Jeff's preference, it's stating I won't be a buyer if that's the projected end model. There's a difference between "not liking hence not buying" and "complaining about his choice of specs" - honestly, all I care about is his songs and playing, so he could release a massive cock shaped guitar for all I care, I would just say the same thing: I don't dig the shape, so I won't buy it.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Oct 20, 2011)

I actually love this. I would rather buy this one than the original just because I dont have a v yet but I think the thing looks fucking vicious!


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 20, 2011)

Was hoping it'd be more like the Hellraiser V.


----------



## aeronaut (Oct 20, 2011)

Really?????


----------



## JamesM (Oct 20, 2011)

I hate it. But I love Jeff so... I don't care. I bought his other sig, that's enough for me.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it looks pretty tacky. Those horns on the V look pretty shitty to me. Whatever, not my guitar.


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 20, 2011)

Meh. Not a fan of V's. Would've been nice to see a new 007. Oh well, maybe someday when I'm awesome enough to get *two* sigs


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Oct 21, 2011)

Got mixed feelings...looks weird not to see him with a strat shape...he fucking kills on guitar, so let him play whatever he wants


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 21, 2011)

Pardon the ignorance....but why is it called the "McFretboard?"

Ya...not diggin' this V tho.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Oct 21, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> Pardon the ignorance....but why is it called the "McFretboard?"
> 
> Ya...not diggin' this V tho.



Because it looks like a big french fry?


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I like it. It doesn't look that bad.


----------



## DaveFSJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Not a fan, I reckon DEAN is where the V is at! IMHO


----------



## Jakke (Oct 21, 2011)

Dig it, massively dig. But then I am a big fanboy of V:s. 

In conclusion, I'd buy it. And finger it all night.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 21, 2011)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Because it looks like a big french fry?


 hahahaha...makes sense...just never thought of it 

The only V i've ever liked was the Rhodes polka-dot one....even then, it was partially due to who was playing and the sounds that came out of it (Rhondes).


----------



## murakami (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## pink freud (Oct 21, 2011)

At least it has symmetrical horns. Was not a fan of the "upper horn is shorter than the lower" thing previous Schecter V's had.


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 22, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> Pardon the ignorance....but why is it called the "McFretboard?"
> 
> Ya...not diggin' this V tho.





Because it looks like the same shade of yellow that McDonald's uses.


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 22, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarnozz (Oct 23, 2011)

new loomis signature guitar... EPIC WIN
The guitar schecter showed up with... EPIC FAILURE
damn ugly guitar


----------



## Crank (Oct 23, 2011)

I think it's an ugly impression of V. Unfortunately in my opinion even if it was the best sounding guitar I wouldn't buy it because of this monstrous, creepy design. All those adjectives are pejorative of course. Good luck on another signature


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 23, 2011)

Why is everybody so mad that its a signature that isn't what they were expecting. It's not your guitar.

Personally I really like this guitar. The only downside is the trem, since I hate tremelo's. Other than that it would look alot better with the Synaster Gates headstock(don't know what it is called)


----------



## Ironbird (Oct 24, 2011)

> Why is everybody so mad that its a signature that isn't what they were expecting. It's not your guitar.


Everybody's so mad because they (all of us) represent the buying market!

Do you think Jeff's going to buy and keep all the production models for himself?


----------



## Stealthtastic (Oct 26, 2011)

It's alright looking I guess, looks kind of like a crappy strictly 7 v lol

but it wouldn't be because strictly 7 makes no crappy guitars


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Oct 26, 2011)

I like it, but I never liked the maple fretboards on his signatures.

Reminds me of an ESP Ninja, or one of those Kramers that's a copy of an ESP Ninja. Mixed with a Moser.

I wouldn't personally buy it, but I'd try it. Looks badass!


----------



## Jakke (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, sneak-peak time


----------



## Kripa (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## misingonestring (Nov 3, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Why is everybody so mad that its a signature that isn't what they were expecting. It's not your guitar.


 
Because every guitar has to be made the way SS.org wants it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 3, 2011)

I love it. The EMG's are the only bad part, but I want one anyway


----------



## Dooky (Nov 3, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> Because every guitar has to be made the way SS.org wants it.


Haha, IMPOSSIBLE! It's been my experience that the majority of SS.org forumers are very, very, very rarely happy. It only takes for the tuners to be the wrong colour to put people off buying a guitar around here. "Oh no, the tuners are plain black and not cosmos black!!! What an epic fail of a guitar!"


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 3, 2011)

The neck just looks wrong 

That in an ATX spec'd model. Ebony Board with 12th only inlay, OFR and the passive/active pick-ups option I saw mentioned somewhere and I might want to buy one. Is the body on this Alder? not Ash?

Jeff Loomis


----------



## craigny (Nov 4, 2011)

Its cool..i like it.


----------



## Riggy (Nov 4, 2011)

Reminds me of this too much for my tastes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 4, 2011)

Phil-Centralia said:


> To be honest, that V doesnt suits him at all.


 
:scratc:

I always thought this decision was best left up to the individual playing it.


----------



## snowblind56 (Nov 4, 2011)

While I would never buy it, I dig the shape of it. I'm not a Maple fretboard fan, but I think the McFretboard wouldn't look so bad if the headstock color matched the body.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 4, 2011)

Riggy said:


> Reminds me of this too much for my tastes.


Naw more so this


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, call me old fashioned, but in my opinion, you cant beat a good solid superstrat! As long as Jeff likes it, I think that's what's most important, though.


----------



## Lankles (Nov 4, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> Because every guitar has to be made the way SS.org wants it.



There has never been, and never will be, a guitar that SS.org will unanimously approve of.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Nov 5, 2011)

Lankles said:


> There has never been, and never will be, a guitar that SS.org will unanimously approve of.



Except for Strandbergs, BRJ's, Daemonesses, KxK's, and JP7's


----------



## Lankles (Nov 5, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Except for Strandbergs, BRJ's, Daemonesses, KxK's, and JP7's



If there was one which could transform into each of those with just a thought from the player we might get to 90% approval ... maybe.


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 5, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Except for Strandbergs, BRJ's, Daemonesses, KxK's, and JP7's



Basically, anything Bulb or Tosin Abasi has even breathed near is accepted.


----------



## fps (Nov 5, 2011)

I like it, if they make a string-thru version I might look at picking one up.


----------



## rezadash (Nov 6, 2011)

booo (thumbs down) not cool man not cool


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 6, 2011)

no likey


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Except for Strandbergs, BRJ's, Daemonesses, KxK's, and JP7's



Speak for yourself, hombre.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2011)

powergroover said:


> i wouldn't expect this


He used to play Jackson Vs... I *kinda* expected it.


----------



## -42- (Nov 6, 2011)

My initial reaction.


----------



## xxxyyy (Nov 6, 2011)

The body is even better than I thought, I mean, better than thay first image we saw. But is it ash? or alder? It soulds even brighter than ash...


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 7, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> headstocks was yes (yes, i made a periphery joke. my very first one hahaha)
> 
> but in all seriousness, it would look WAY better with this headstock



Oh God this...


this so much


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a undying passion for that headstock.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Nov 14, 2011)

PIC!


----------



## I Voyager (Nov 14, 2011)

They need to change that headstock. It works fine on the curved V-1, but not on a pointed V. They need to put that Avenger headstock on a V...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome.

More 7 string Vs?

yes please.


----------



## craigny (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahh...think this will be my next Schecter..if they come out with an NT version..which iirc Schecter stated on their FB that they are....love it


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome looking guitar, but they should reverse that headstock!


----------



## Wrathos (Nov 16, 2011)

He's played Schecter V7s live already many times already so I wouldn't consider it weird to see him without a strat shape. He seems to have been fond of Vs for awhile.. and you know Loomis. He loves those maple fretboards.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 6, 2012)

Thoughts?







Several New JEFF LOOMIS Signature models for 2012!Several New JEFF LOOMIS Signature models for 2012! - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## Chi (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the fretboard, that's about it. I'm not a big fan of "Look at how metal I am"-kinda guitars, but that's just my opinion and my taste.


----------



## Zado (Feb 6, 2012)

Without considering it's just a copy,I think it's pretty cool,though i don't like symmetrical V shaped guitars.Not too bad after all


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think it's pretty "UGLY", seems to be a bad mix of 2 models


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't say that I'm really a huge fan of the "V" shape, considering it's the absolute least ergonomic shape out there...

BUT.

It is Loomis's, and I guarantee that he's a shitload better player than a grand amount of people on here... So good for him


----------



## geofreesun (Feb 6, 2012)

i wish the upper fret access could be better. i actually don't mind the v shape at all. also the trem looks cheap, it should be black


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 6, 2012)

i think its gorgeous. love the fretboard and inlays, wish the V was something other than black though, but hey its a new model so they cant make it in 5 different colors just yet.


----------



## Zado (Feb 6, 2012)

pretty good they did the 6 stringed model too.


----------



## Jontain (Feb 6, 2012)

Quite like this but would really love to see that maple a bit paler and less macdonalds.


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome! I like the Rico Jr Vixen look but a little more understated, half the price and without that ugly headstock.

I'm surprised that Gary Holt hasn't aquired this body considering he used the vixen prior to coming back to Schecter.

Fret access looks fine to me. And there is nothing wrong with a guitar saying "look at how metal I am" provided you can also walk the walk. If you get up on stage with this guitar and play some smooth jazz I think there is most certianly some false advertising going on.

Pity the paint job aint like this:





Blood Splatter, Now that's metal!


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 6, 2012)

EdgeC said:


>


gawd dat Vixen


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 7, 2012)

Jontain said:


> Quite like this but would really love to see that maple a bit paler and less macdonalds.



I too wish this, and I own a regular Loomis!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2012)

Call me a pussy, but I think it would look better with those "hooks" shaved down and a 5x2 Avenger headstock. 

But hey, its his model, and I'm a never-satisfied person.


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2012)

Honestly guys, sometimes I think I'm the only guitarist that loves a little bit of "vintage" style to his metal guitars. A great example would be my Jim Root Telecaster. From the looks it's classy as fuck, but it's as tight as a virgin when it comes to the sound.

It's not that I dislike guitars with a unique shape, but I think that these "heavy shape" guitars actually make you look like a douche instead of a metalhead. But that's all a matter of taste, as I said.


----------



## aeronaut (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Zado (Feb 7, 2012)

To be honest,i like it,sounds very simple yet aggressive to me.I usually don't like Vs that much (apart from RR,flying V and very few others),but this is just very nice to me.


I'm still trying to get what model is this though

http://www.msanthrope.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/jeff-sf-sc02.jpg


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 8, 2012)

Zado said:


> To be honest,i like it,sounds very simple yet aggressive to me.I usually don't like Vs that much (apart from RR,flying V and very few others),but this is just very nice to me.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get what model is this though
> ...



looks like a black hellraiser v7 to me


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm so buying one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2012)

According to Gearhounds, the price won't be any different then the original Loomis. 

Schecter Jeff Loomis JLV7 FR 7 String Electric Guitar with Floyd Rose - Satin Black


----------



## Zado (Feb 8, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> looks like a black hellraiser v7 to me


 sound like,but it has a signed trussrod cover,no binding on the body and white one of the fretboard....never seen a hellraiser V like that one...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 8, 2012)

McMaple? Booooo


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 8, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> McMaple? Booooo



Make that a meal please.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 8, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> McMaple? Booooo



Seriously...

I wonder if the paint contains actual mustard.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 8, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> McMaple? Booooo



I actually like it. /shrug


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 8, 2012)

Zado said:


> sound like,but it has a signed trussrod cover,no binding on the body and white one of the fretboard....never seen a hellraiser V like that one...



Good eye, i didn't notice the truss rod cover. and i guess i just ignored the lack of binding because i hate abalone


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 8, 2012)

I would say if it had a 'THALL' inlay on the 12th fret there would be more love.

I already have the original McLoomis and love it. I like the V on this. Seems like a no brainer.

Although I am concerned that i'll get this and then they'll bring out a new colour with a flame top or something.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 8, 2012)

Definitely do not like it. I've never liked V's. The black satin with the mcfretboard and and maple headstock is uh..... undesirable.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 9, 2012)

All the hatred toward the mcfretboard is unjustified. I'll be the first to say I loved my C7FR when I had one; I haven't seen very many maple board 7's... but the guitar itself is hideous. Not digging the Moser look, this thing is a rosewood fretboard and a couple "666" inlays away from being a Kerry King sig


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the shape but I doubt I would ever buy this. If I buy another maple fretboard guitar it would be the LTD BS-7 or the LTD BUZ-7


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess I'm in the minority here when I say that I really like it. Sure if I wanted to nitpick I'd go for an angled inline reversed headstock and a lighter colored maple-fretboard, but it's still a sexy beast. Still I don't play schecters anymore because that massive neck just kills my wrists after a while. If schecter could make thinner necks on their guitars, I'd probably play them almost exclusively.

But as was said, it's Jeff's guitar and if it's the specs he needs to keep writing the sick metal riffs that he writes, then please send him 10. 

And yeah, I've gotten sick of the superstrat look myself and I lije when companies try to do something different.


----------



## BabUShka (May 20, 2012)

Here's one for sale on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schecter-Jeff-Loomis-NT-V-7-String-Black-Satin-Electric-Guitar-New-/130658597604?pt=Guitar&hash=item1e6bdbfae4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schecter-Jeff-Loomis-JLV-7-FR-7-string-V-Satin-Black-NEW-/270926195955?pt=Guitar&hash=item3f1475acf3
 Those maple necks looks soo darn smooth. 

EDIT: Fixed link, thanks to Senor!


----------



## Gryphon (May 20, 2012)

Zado said:


> To be honest,i like it,sounds very simple yet aggressive to me.I usually don't like Vs that much (apart from RR,flying V and very few others),but this is just very nice to me.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get what model is this though
> ...




Schecter custom shop that was a "one off" for Jeff. He played it in Philly with Nevermore when he was having trouble with his signature guitar, it's fucking sweet, the wings are of equal length which is my main beef with the Hellraiser V's, I don't like the shorter top wing.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 20, 2012)

BabUShka said:


> Here's one for sale on Ebay:
> Schecter Jeff Loomis NT V 7 String Black Satin Electric Guitar - New | eBay
> Those maple necks looks soo darn smooth.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...4%3Fpt%3DGuitar%26amp%3Bhash%3Ditem1e6bdbfae4



Link's broken, mate.


----------



## jake7doyle (May 20, 2012)

can't say im a fan of that at all, much prefer his strat shape signature instead


----------

